# Recommended Pubs In New York



## sunflower (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi, Im off to New York for a few nights at the end of Feb and wondered if anyone had any personal recommendations for pubs/bars. A friend of mine who's working in Manhattan has said the East Village is a good place for bar crawling. Don't want anything too trendy, more of a cosy friendly boozer type of place. Thanks


----------



## aqua (Jan 31, 2006)

The Library Bar

from what I remember of it 

I'll get Bees to say where cos I can't remember (don't remember gettin back to the hotel either after leaving this place )


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 31, 2006)

the raven in the east village is very good.  but the thing about the east village is that there is a bar every four doors down from the trendiest wine bar to the cosiest pub, and most are excellent.

but the raven was my favourite, and has been an urbanite haunt for years apparantly.


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 31, 2006)

Best pub in town is Vazac's, aka 7B, at 7th St and Avenue B.  Features in "Crocodile Dundee," but don't let that put you off.


----------



## mhendo (Jan 31, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Best pub in town is Vazac's, aka 7B, at 7th St and Avenue B.  Features in "Crocodile Dundee," but don't let that put you off.


Great place. Went there on my last NYC trip.


----------



## sunflower (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank for everyones replies. Looks like the East Village then. Can't wait!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 1, 2006)

When you gonna be there?
I there from the 27th Feb if ya fancy a pint!


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 1, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> When you gonna be there?
> I there from the 27th Feb if ya fancy a pint!



Don't forget to give me a bell mate!


----------



## duvel (Feb 7, 2006)

ok, here's some of my fav bars in NYC;

- Grassroots Tavern (St. Marks Place - btwn 2nd & 3rd Ave). Say hi to John the barman, whose been there for years. He works most days 4pm to 9pm.
- Johnny's Bar - (Greenwich Ave). Tiny bar with a great jukebox.
- Raven (Ave A, near 12th). Just ask the Editor.
- American Trash (Upper East Side, somewhere near 80th...). Another divey bar that is a great place to just hang.
- Hi Fi Bar (Ave A...near 10th or 11th). The old 'Brownies'. Has a kick-arse MP3 jukebox.....

Enjoy.

Duvel


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2006)

My recommendations:
http://www.urban75.org/newyork/bars.html


----------



## Biffo (Feb 20, 2006)

The Local (Ludlow) , Barramundi (Clinton), and Mona's (Avenue B).


----------



## t0bytoo (Feb 21, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> The Library Bar
> 
> from what I remember of it
> 
> I'll get Bees to say where cos I can't remember (don't remember gettin back to the hotel either after leaving this place )



Yeah, that was a laugh ;-)

on avenue says google:
http://www.google.com/local?hl=en&h...atlng=40714167,-74006389,13809368150083761916


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 21, 2006)

McSorley's: Bit of a tourist trap/jock stop in the evening and really packed but I love it duriing the day when it's nice and quiet.

Choice of two drinks: Dark Ale or Light Ale


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 21, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> McSorley's: Bit of a tourist trap/jock stop in the evening and really packed but I love it duriing the day when it's nice and quiet.
> 
> Choice of two drinks: Dark Ale or Light Ale



And weirdly, you have to buy two of them.


----------



## aqua (Feb 21, 2006)

t0bytoo said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was a laugh ;-)
> 
> on avenue says google:
> http://www.google.com/local?hl=en&h...atlng=40714167,-74006389,13809368150083761916



it was a laugh  right up to losing any memory I had


----------



## septic tank (Feb 21, 2006)

Motor City on Ludlow. A little slice of the Dirty Midwest in the Immaculate East.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2006)

septic tank said:
			
		

> Motor City on Ludlow. A little slice of the Dirty Midwest in the Immaculate East.


We saw a bit of enraged-customer-trying-to-kick-in-the-door action when we were there.

I thought I was back in London!

Good pub though - and it's got a great big window for watching people go by.


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 27, 2006)

duvel said:
			
		

> ok, here's some of my fav bars in NYC;
> 
> - Johnny's Bar - (Greenwich Ave). Tiny bar with a great jukebox.
> 
> Duvel



...Just back from a fantastic five days in NY and we stumbled across this bar on Thanks Giving - entered the bar at 2pm and left at 3am'ish the following morning! Great bar with good selection of drinks and very good juke box. Staff really friendly and helpful - some real charecters. Around midnight - Kiefer Sutherland came in with friends and what a top guy!

Def worth visiting and is open till 4am.


----------



## D (Nov 30, 2006)

I can't remember what it's really called, but I think it's the Phone Booth ... on 2nd Ave.  Good place, lots of, uh, red phone booths in front.

Karma (a hookah bar) on Ave A is also pleasant.

I went to a neat little tapas bar (not a pub, to be sure) in Soho last night called n (with an ~ over the n).


----------



## duvel (Dec 1, 2006)

craigxcraig said:
			
		

> ...Just back from a fantastic five days in NY and we stumbled across this bar on Thanks Giving - entered the bar at 2pm and left at 3am'ish the following morning! Great bar with good selection of drinks and very good juke box. Staff really friendly and helpful - some real charecters. Around midnight - Kiefer Sutherland came in with friends and what a top guy!
> 
> Def worth visiting and is open till 4am.



nice one....love that place


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 12, 2006)

http://www.librarybarnyc.com/


----------



## D (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll add Otto's Shrunken Head to the list, at least on a weeknight if you're in the neighborhood.  It's a divey place on 14th street between A and B and I bet it's jam packed on the weekends.


----------



## D (Dec 12, 2006)

*how could I forget?*

Cubbyhole at the intersection of 12th and, improbably, W 4th


----------



## craigxcraig (Dec 12, 2006)

D said:
			
		

> Cubbyhole at the intersection of 12th and, improbably, W 4th



Seconded - also stumbled upon this place. extremely friendly bar - the woman behind the bar (Indian) invented her own drink... the marga-geeta!

Quite a long happy hour too.


----------



## D (Dec 12, 2006)

craigxcraig said:
			
		

> Seconded - also stumbled upon this place. extremely friendly bar - the woman behind the bar (Indian) invented her own drink... the marga-geeta!
> 
> Quite a long happy hour too.



The marga-geeta - cute!

I went there for the first time about 5-6 years ago.  I had just gotten my nipple pierced several hours earlier and I forgot that alcohol + fresh piercing = bleeding.  So I was merrily chugging down the tequila when someone pointed out that I had a giant red circle on my right tit.

Classy.


----------

